# how do i talk to guys



## sandreapurple (Feb 2, 2015)

Like everytime i attempt to say something or ask someone out i either get rejected, or i fail to say anything all together like the words do not come out. and im kinda losing hope (right now at least). i was flirting with this guy and he seriously had no interest in me wtf like thanks for leading me on... i just feel like somethings wrong with me like i look bad or something i dunno :fall :hide


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@sandreapurple

Please don't take this the wrong way, as I'm trying to help, but it could be haircut going by photo in avatar?

Why I say that, is it looks like a man's haircut or haircut you would see on a lesbian woman. So straight men could be put off by that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would keep trying, don't let one rejection stop you. The nerves will be there, you'll get better over time. I don't think you look bad though, you probably just wasn't this guy's type.


----------



## sandreapurple (Feb 2, 2015)

ANX1 said:


> @sandreapurple
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way, as I'm trying to help, but it could be haircut going by photo in avatar?
> 
> Why I say that, is it looks like a man's haircut or haircut you would see on a lesbian woman. So straight men could be put off by that.


i got a hair cut because me being agender this makes me more comfortable with myself and i havent had much luck before then either so i dont think my hair would matter?? plus if someone actually didnt like me due to how i choose to look is kinda lame anyways...


----------



## Junny (Dec 7, 2015)

sandreapurple said:


> plus if someone actually didnt like me due to how i choose to look is kinda lame anyways...


You've answered yourself.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

You're agender right? If you present androgynously or masculine-ly it makes it more difficult to date straight guys. You have to find the minority of straight/bi guys who don't care.

Also I haven't seen you in real life obviously but body language can put people off quite a bit sometimes so it could be something to do with that.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

How are you getting rejected? Do you actually ask men out and they say no, or are you not asking men out and calling it a rejection if they don't ask you out? I have to ask because a lot of women seem to consider the latter a rejection, and it's not. You don't know if the guy would have dated you or not if you don't actually ask.


----------



## CaptainPeanuts (Oct 29, 2015)

sandreapurple said:


> Like everytime i attempt to say something or ask someone out i either get rejected, or i fail to say anything all together like the words do not come out. and im kinda losing hope (right now at least). i was flirting with this guy and he seriously had no interest in me wtf like thanks for leading me on... i just feel like somethings wrong with me like i look bad or something i dunno :fall :hide


More and more I see this happening. This is great for you to have the courage to do this. All you can do is "try", if you fail then you could always try again.

Sometimes you succeed from so many failed attempts. But I think the first attempt is the first and only requirement before you know if a person really likes you or not, because if it takes 10 tries, then it's probably not going to be a good relationship.

Don't give up, because if you do, you won't get what you want. Good luck!.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

sandreapurple said:


> i got a hair cut because me being agender this makes me more comfortable with myself and i havent had much luck before then either so i dont think my hair would matter?? plus if someone actually didnt like me due to how i choose to look is kinda lame anyways...


I was thinking haircut was due to being agender when I saw avatar, agender under that and understood what agender meant.

If no luck with men before haircut, then it rules that out as a cause. You said "look bad" and what you said just proves it wasn't the change in looks. So we can probably rule that out as a cause of men rejecting you.

So now we can only assume it's personality clash or something you said when asking a man out, which if you can elaborate on, we could probably help with. It's about helping you to narrow it down to a cause that you can fix to improve your chances.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I just want to add in, you're 17? Maybe it's a bit early for dating. You'll find yourself exposed to a lot more and varied people next year at university.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

sandreapurple said:


> plus if someone actually didnt like me due to how i choose to look


But that is how attraction works. They have to be attracted to how you look. It would be worse if someone managed to go out with you while not liking how you looked.

As a straight guy looking at your pictures, I would be more open to dating and talking and find you more attractive with long hair, but with the shorter hair, it gives off lesbian vibes. So, there is probably a lot of guys that feel similar. So you kind of cut off a large part of the male population.

Anyway, you just have to find people that have similar interests. That really is the biggest thing with talking to people. Having something you know you can talk about makes everything easier, especially if the other person likes it. So, just find a group that likes the same thing you do. And let them know you are straight, lololol


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Can you travel a ways north to Canada? There are a lot of places out around Vancouver that would probably interest you.
Lots of people, lots of weird weird people, no offense to them, hehehe... you might like?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

You really shouldn't say "if someone actually didnt like me due to how i choose to look is kinda lame anyways" since that's hypocritical it would seem. I'm not trying to be an ******* but I looked at your profile, you're looking for a guy taller than you. You also have a blog post about how much you want cute people to notice you. 

Also I just realized you've had bf's before and had a serious one in january, how did you manage to talk to them? What worked with them?


----------



## FreshPrince (Feb 14, 2008)

"Agender?" Well, I have learned a new word today.



sandreapurple said:


> Like everytime i attempt to say something or ask someone out i either get rejected, or i fail to say anything all together like the words do not come out. and im kinda losing hope (right now at least). i was flirting with this guy and he seriously had no interest in me wtf like thanks for leading me on... i just feel like somethings wrong with me like i look bad or something i dunno :fall :hide


As we know, being rejected can be the result of so many things, so I can't really say much more than what others have said, but I'll try to add my 2 cents.

As far as asking guys out, generally speaking, women usually aren't the ones to make the initial, explicit move. Doing so can put off men or even just make them question what's going on.

I can be ruthlessly honest, so just know that I don't intend to be disrespectful or to insult you, but try not to be or seem desperate (not saying that you are). It's fairly unattractive and unhealthy. As we all know, confidence is very attractive. You, and so many other people to be honest, might need to love yourself first, regardless of _anything_. People who might not be considered attractive (not saying that you aren't attractive) have been known to be quite "successful," and a few of them aren't even rich. Confidence isn't everything, but it's a lot.



Kanova said:


> But that is how attraction works. They have to be attracted to how you look. It would be worse if someone managed to go out with you while not liking how you looked.


Agreed. That's just the rules of the game. People want to talk about personality, and personality is very important but so is physical appearance, which is usually the first step.



Kanova said:


> As a straight guy looking at your pictures, I would be more open to dating and talking and find you more attractive with long hair, but with the shorter hair, it gives off lesbian vibes. So, there is probably a lot of guys that feel similar. So you kind of cut off a large part of the male population.


Agreed. That doesn't apply to me; I love the short-haired look, as long as it's done right. But I think that most men like women with long hair.

Also, I would assume that the majority of men are attracted to femininity, so if agender includes not being feminine, then...you see where I'm going with this, right?



Kanova said:


> Anyway, you just have to find people that have similar interests. That really is the biggest thing with talking to people. Having something you know you can talk about makes everything easier, especially if the other person likes it. So, just find a group that likes the same thing you do. And let them know you are straight, lololol


There's more to this, but I agree. The last point might be particularly important as well.

If romantic relationships can be separated into serious relationships that lead to marriage and nonserious relationships that might, at "worst," lead to one-night stands, then you need to make sure which one you want and act accordingly.

For the former, my philosophy is that one should not look for love; love should find you. So in that case, you should just chill, love yourself (no pun intended), and be patient.

For the latter, there is a game and we are all players. You need to know the game, and play it well. Know how to flirt, know how to dress, know where to go, etc.


----------



## FreshPrince (Feb 14, 2008)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> You really shouldn't say "if someone actually didnt like me due to how i choose to look is kinda lame anyways" since that's hypocritical it would seem. I'm not trying to be an ******* but I looked at your profile, you're looking for a guy taller than you. You also have a blog post about how much you want cute people to notice you.


Thank you!! I'm so tired of women being so hypocritical in that way. Go to any dating site and read the women's profiles, and you can drown in a river of hypocrisy.



Wings of Amnesty said:


> Also I just realized you've had bf's before and had a serious one in january, how did you manage to talk to them? What worked with them?


Good point. Why fix what's not broken?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

ANX1 said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, as I'm trying to help, but it could be haircut going by photo in avatar?
> 
> Why I say that, is it looks like a man's haircut or haircut you would see on a lesbian woman. So straight men could be put off by that.


lol calm down there son.

@ op, you don't talk to guys, guys talk to you

I've found that if a man really likes you, he will make every bit of effort to get to know you even if you act like he's non-existent.

cause that's how men are. They're predatory.

They go after the kill.

Even the shy ones. :fall


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

What kind of role would you like to take on? Like do you enjoy the idea of approaching guys first? If so do that and work on your self confidence so you are able to do that. It is very difficult for someone with SA but I actually think people should do this regardless of gender. Guys may reject you either because they're not interested or because you expressed interest first, but if it's the former then nothing would have ever happened anyway, and if it's the latter they're probably not a good fit.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

calichick said:


> lol calm down there son.


I think you are right. I didn't like saying it and worried I would offend her. Sorry @sandreapurple if I did offend you. 

It's just a few women I have met that as far as I know are lesbian's had the same haircut. But in saying that I met one that wasn't and had same haircut.

Usually lesbian women try to put men off, hence the haircut and wearing clothes not to attract men. But not all lesbian women do that and can be quite girly.



calichick said:


> @ op, you don't talk to guys, guys talk to you
> 
> I've found that if a man really likes you, he will make every bit of effort to get to know you even if you act like he's non-existent.
> 
> ...


We are like puppy dogs. Good boy, now sit. :b 

Or was that man's best friend? :b


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

calichick said:


> I've found that if a man really likes you, he will make every bit of effort to get to know you even if you act like he's non-existent.
> 
> cause that's how men are. They're predatory.
> 
> ...


yeah. i have to agree w/ this. for me, it feels like a waste of time initiating a conversation w/ a man. if they wanted me, they'd go after me.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

calichick said:


> lol calm down there son.
> 
> @ op, you don't talk to guys, guys talk to you
> 
> ...


But chicks love to be ignored, it makes them crazy.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

ANX1 said:


> I think you are right. I didn't like saying it and worried I would offend her. Sorry @sandreapurple if I did offend you.
> 
> It's just a few women I have met that as far as I know are lesbian's had the same haircut. But in saying that I met one that wasn't and had same haircut.
> 
> ...


You mean eat, sleep, and scratch your balls?

Yep, pretty much the same thing.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

sajs said:


> But chicks love to be ignored, it makes them crazy.


But men can't ignore chicks, it makes them crazy.

Think about it; have you ever actually seen a man actually not...look, not stare, not salivate from his mouth when he is confronted with an attractive woman?

Men are visual and we women aim to please.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

calichick said:


> But men can't ignore chicks, it makes them crazy.
> 
> Think about it; have you ever actually seen a man actually not...look, not stare, not salivate from his mouth when he is confronted with an attractive woman?
> 
> Men are visual and we women aim to please.


I've seen and I've done. That's why you develop techniques not to stare while you are staring, it is hard but can be done.
The other day a super hot chick that was coming from the gym probably (because of what she was wearing) got into the bus and I probably looked at her once when she was not even looking (paying the ride) but when she went to sit in the last seat I had the most serious face and did not "look" at her, and I wasn't looking either when she got off the bus and when she was standing on the door to get off and she was shaking her *** for no apparent reason.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

+1 on the lesbian vibes. The hair style and buttoned denim shirt are gonna make guys think you're playing for the other team. Body language is also important and in your pictures you look a bit serious.

It's not impossible but guys like feminine looking women so it'll be harder to find someone if they don't believe you're a straight female.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

sajs said:


> I've seen and I've done. That's why you develop techniques not to stare while you are staring, it is hard but can be done.
> The other day a super hot chick that was coming from the gym probably (because of what she was wearing) got into the bus and I probably looked at her once when she was not even looking (paying the ride) but when she went to sit in the last seat I had the most serious face and did not "look" at her, and I wasn't looking either when she got off the bus and when she was standing on the door to get off and she was shaking her *** for no apparent reason.


Pretty sure that's the same logic rapists and pedos use when hallucinating a mirage.

Women don't do anything to get men to notice them aside from looking 1) pretty and 2) approachable. If the women doesn't meet both of these criteria, men will not approach her.

This example just further goes to show that men can't contain themselves.

Looooooool shaking her **, yea, was she also licking her lips and running her hands thru her hair sweetheart?

Women know when you're checking them out. You could be looking in the complete opposite direction and fiddling your thumbs.

We _know_. Case in point: men can't ignore women.

It's near impossible. Try harder.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

calichick said:


> *Pretty sure that's the same logic rapists and pedos use when hallucinating a mirage.*
> 
> Women don't do anything to get men to notice them aside from looking 1) pretty and 2) approachable. If the women doesn't meet both of these criteria, men will not approach her.
> 
> ...


What, what logic ?

Yes, she was, I am not saying she was doing it because of me or something but she was doing it, I don't have other proof than my word, but why I am going to lie ?

And even though you want to make chicks look like "saints" that they do nothing that's actually wrong, because they do. In fact, by saying "looking approachable" you are just using a broad term that can mean any sort of different actions/outcomes, so don't try to trick me with words.

And no, how can you know even when we are looking in the opposite direction ? That sounds more like "hallucinating" than what I said, in fact it is hallucinating or just an educated guess "I know am hot, I did my best to pull my features off, ergo every guy will check me out for sure" <-- But this does not mean that you "actually" know it.

You try harder.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

calichick said:


> You mean eat, sleep, and scratch your balls?


Actually lick fur, so yeah. :b 



calichick said:


> Yep, pretty much the same thing.
> 
> I've actually known more intuitive dogs compared to some of the guys I've come across lol


Haven't you said this in the past, as it sounds familiar?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

sajs said:


> What, what logic ?
> 
> Yes, she was, I am not saying she was doing it because of me or something but she was doing it, I don't have other proof than my word, but why I am going to lie ?
> 
> ...


Do you know how you said you looked at her only once while you were getting on the bus?

That one 4-second look encapsulates the intention behind everything that you could further do (or not do) because when a girl knows where your mind is at, she knows why you act the way you do.

Men kind of have this thing where they are initially blown away by you and when their initial er***tion subsides, the blood starts rushing back to their head and they regain some of their sensibility. Unfortunately, by that point, you know you have them by the balls.

Key as a woman is to act nonchalant and completely unimpressed because it makes you appear more modest and innocent which even further turns him on.

Well, unless you're not interested in him. In that case, you want to act loud and boisterous so that nothing is left to mystery and keep him from _wanting_ cause God forbid you turn on a man without meaning to.

The horror.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

calichick said:


> Do you know how you said you looked at her only once while you were getting on the bus?
> 
> That one 4-second look encapsulates the intention behind everything that you could further do (or not do) because when a girl knows where your mind is at, she knows why you act the way you do.
> 
> ...


I said, I checked her while SHE was getting on the bus (I was on it already) and she was paying for the ride, in fact I usually check everyone that gets on the bus, like a reaction (probably we all do). So how she knows that I looked at her ?
That's the thing, looking at them when there is no possibility for them to see what you did, then you don't need to look at them anymore, its like a mental snapshot, you already know how they look, you are not going to watch for the sake of watching unless you intend to approach.

What is happening to you? isn't the blood in your brain still ? come on, think straight. (K)


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

ANX1 said:


> Actually lick fur, so yeah. :b
> 
> Haven't you said this in the past, as it sounds familiar?


Think I said it in my _how to weed out the bad guys_ thread. But kudos for knowing my logic LOL

I want to point out to the moderators:

I did not bring up dogs here. He did.

Mods don't like it when I make canine analogies when it comes to men.

they think I'm some kind of sexist/bigot which I am not. I merely relate relatable things to each other when it suits my point. :smile2: ROFL


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tea111red said:


> yeah. i have to agree w/ this. for me, it feels like a waste of time initiating a conversation w/ a man. if they wanted me, they'd go after me.


Sure, for the ones who are confident with high self esteem and no fear of rejection. There are many guys out there who fear rejection as much as you do though and them not approaching or initiating has little to do with how much they may like you.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

sajs said:


> I said, I checked her while SHE was getting on the bus (I was on it already) and she was paying for the ride, in fact I usually check everyone that gets on the bus, like a reaction (probably we all do). So how she knows that I looked at her ?
> That's the thing, looking at them when there is no possibility for them to see what you did, then you don't need to look at them anymore, its like a mental snapshot, you already know how they look, you are not going to watch for the sake of watching unless you intend to approach.
> 
> What is happening to you? isn't the blood in your brain still ? come on, think straight. (K)


Gonna take a wild stab and say grandpa's a** doesn't elicit the same facial reaction from you as that ol sweet Mary-Beth's hiney.

Just me? Ok.

If you really want to be discreet, hun, you should read a book or watch a clip.

That drives men insane for me.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

calichick said:


> But men can't ignore chicks, it makes them crazy.
> 
> Think about it; have you ever actually seen a man actually not...look, not stare, not salivate from his mouth when he is confronted with an attractive woman?
> 
> Men are visual and we women aim to please.


I find your posts on how you think you have us men all figured out most amusing. Thank you!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

zoslow said:


> I find your posts on how you think you have us men all figured out most amusing. Thank you!


thanks I'm flattered you read my posts.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

zoslow said:


> I find your posts on how you think you have us men all figured out most amusing. Thank you!


me too 

But to be fair, there's a lot of sites dedicated to picking up girls based on the understanding of the female mind, so I don't mind when girls try to play the same game 
It's only fair


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ANX1 said:


> I think you are right. I didn't like saying it and worried I would offend her. Sorry @sandreapurple if I did offend you.
> 
> It's just a few women I have met that as far as I know are lesbian's had the same haircut. But in saying that I met one that wasn't and had same haircut.
> 
> ...


They don't usually do it to put men off. Studies show that a significant group of lesbians (not all though,) are gender non-conforming from childhood. Their presentation is also usually a mixture of what feels natural and what will attract women. Just like with everyone and the people they are attracted to.

At anyrate OP is Agender (says on their profile,) so I'd assume they don't really care about looking feminine. Or identify as a woman (or man.)

Also OP hasn't posted since making this thread so doubt they are coming back.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

saline said:


> me too
> 
> But to be fair, there's a lot of sites dedicated to picking up girls based on the understanding of the female mind, so I don't mind when girls try to play the same game
> It's only fair


And there's practically no sites dedicated to understanding the male mind.

Cause it doesn't take an IQ above 40.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

calichick said:


> And there's practically no sites dedicated to understanding the male mind.
> 
> Cause it doesn't take an IQ above 40.


It's not like the male mind built society and technology advances or anything... *eyeroll*


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

If you mean, ''how do I talk to guys to make them desire me'' then it doesn't really matter! If they think you are hot, you can say whatever you like.

It's the same the other way around, too, but only in more extreme situations.
Like a male model can say whatever he wants and the girls will eat it up, but if a regular guys says it, expect to get abuse! lol

http://i.imgur.com/pOS0Jwz.jpg


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

saline said:


> http://i.imgur.com/pOS0Jwz.jpg


Yeah, this type of stuff makes me so angry. I hate that I'm straight, so much. I want nothing to do with women.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

tea111red said:


> calichick said:
> 
> 
> > I've found that if a man really likes you, he will make every bit of effort to get to know you even if you act like he's non-existent.
> ...


omg no it is not a waste of time initiating. If a girl made this a habit, she would be opening more doors for herself.

If you're not getting results from doing so, well... now you see firsthand what guys deal with in being the initiators. Gotta cut your losses and move on to the next one.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

funnynihilist said:


> It's not like the male mind built society and technology advances or anything... *eyeroll*


Thanks sweetie.

'Built society and technology advances..,'

Fancy sweetheart.

Sounds like someone has been watching Miss USA playbacks:lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

saline said:


> If you mean, ''how do I talk to guys to make them desire me'' then it doesn't really matter! If they think you are hot, you can say whatever you like.
> 
> It's the same the other way around, too, but only in more extreme situations.
> Like a male model can say whatever he wants and the girls will eat it up, but if a regular guys says it, expect to get abuse! lol
> ...


lol that's basically what guys want too though. Yet people act outraged. In reality though for long term relationships other stuff does become important for both men and women. But most people end up with someone around their level of attractiveness.



Just Lurking said:


> omg no it is not a waste of time initiating. If a girl made this a habit, she would be opening more doors for herself.
> 
> If you're not getting results from doing so, well... now you see firsthand what guys deal with in being the initiators. Gotta cut your losses and move on to the next one.


+1


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

tea111red said:


> yeah. i have to agree w/ this. for me, it feels like a waste of time initiating a conversation w/ a man. if they wanted me, they'd go after me.


Well that's only true if you're exclusively looking for extremely outgoing men. (though I guess most women are, us anxious guys aren't even really guys)


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Sure, for the ones who are confident with high self esteem and no fear of rejection. There are many guys out there who fear rejection as much as you do though and them not approaching or initiating has little to do with how much they may like you.


Yep. I mean there are plenty of guys just on here like that and that probably aren't going to approach even though they like a girl.



Just Lurking said:


> omg no it is not a waste of time initiating. If a girl made this a habit, she would be opening more doors for herself.
> 
> If you're not getting results from doing so, well... now you see firsthand what guys deal with in being the initiators. Gotta cut your losses and move on to the next one.


Definitely agree here too.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Darktower776 said:


> Yep. I mean there are plenty of guys just on here like that and that probably aren't going to approach even though they like a girl.
> 
> Definitely agree here too.


Where do women even expect to get 'approached'..... They're just gonna roll their eyes and say they have a boyfriend if you say hi anyway.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the logic here is not too hard .

Woman dont approach. ( for whatever the reasons are, if its a conscious refusal or something else, ) Even if they like the look of you, they may sneakily glance at you...check you out, sum you up blah blah. they could be thinking anything, but they'll never approach you. This leads to this:

Women only have access to the men that actually approach them. If woman refuse to do any approaching etc... then they are LIMITED to the men that approach them.

If men dont approach, they are limited to the tiny tiny fraction of women that may approach them. 

so both sexes have some part of a raw deal here.It s something that has consequences on each side. If both sexes approached equally... less people would be single now. Both sexes are more or less equally afraid of the same rejection, shyness etc.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Where do women even expect to get 'approached'..... They're just gonna roll their eyes and say they have a boyfriend if you say hi anyway.


most of the time 

Although 1 of the girls I approached last night told me she was single when I asked.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

funnynihilist said:


> It's not like the male mind built society and technology advances or anything... *eyeroll*


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Where do women even expect to get 'approached'..... They're just gonna roll their eyes and say they have a boyfriend if you say hi anyway.


Well no time or place is ever a guarantee but I suppose there are better times and places to approach than others. For instance if a guy tries to approach a girl walking down a busy city sidewalk I can imagine that his chances are not going to be very good. A bar, club, or place where there is a reasonable chance/excuse for interaction is usually better but still quite difficult for many guys.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Darktower776 said:


> Well no time or place is ever a guarantee but I suppose there are better times and places to approach than others. For instance if a guy tries to approach a girl walking down a busy city sidewalk I can imagine that his chances are not going to be very good. A bar, club, or place where there is a reasonable chance/excuse for interaction is usually better but still quite difficult for many guys.


Well I guess I would just ask, for the OP and the other women who complain about this, where are they going? Do they go places where it would be natural to interact with men in a dating way? You can't just go to school/work, stores occasionally, and then stay home and wonder why guys aren't asking you out. If that's your life, you might need to take the initiative and hit on some guys yourself, or go online.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Well I guess I would just ask, for the OP and the other women who complain about this, where are they going? Do they go places where it would be natural to interact with men in a dating way? You can't just go to school/work, stores occasionally, and then stay home and wonder why guys aren't asking you out. If that's your life, you might need to take the initiative and hit on some guys yourself, or go online.


I think that is a pertinent question and a reasonable plan of action. Though the OP is going somewhere to ask guys out, though it sounds like she just has no success with it so far. I'd be curious to know where the OP is doing the asking/approaching.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Darktower776 said:


> I think that is a pertinent question and a reasonable plan of action. Though the OP is going somewhere to ask guys out, though it sounds like she just has no success with it so far. I'd be curious to know where the OP is doing the asking/approaching.


Well we don't know what she's actually saying or if she's actually making it clear that she's asking them out. I asked her but she didn't answer me and now she's gone.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Darktower776 said:


> Well no time or place is ever a guarantee but I suppose there are better times and places to approach than others. For instance if a guy tries to approach a girl walking down a busy city sidewalk I can imagine that his chances are not going to be very good. A bar, club, or place where there is a reasonable chance/excuse for interaction is usually better but still quite difficult for many guys.


what about shops, supermarkets, public transport, or just out walking? why does those places seem like a no-no to meet someone?. what suddenly changes as soon as you get to a bar that makes it suddenly alright?

these days bars are getting so expensive people stay at home and drink supermarket bought booze. Smoking has been illegal here since 2006 in pubs... as a result pubs and clubs etc are slowly ebbing away .

It's definably going the way of meeting people via a screen and Internet. At leas


----------



## OohSexyLady (Mar 7, 2016)

A lot of girls go through an "ugly duckling" phase in their teenage years where they really struggle with issues like this and self-confidence. Maybe find a young woman that you respect say late 20s early 30s that struggled with these same issues and overcame them successfully and ask her advice.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> what about shops, supermarkets, public transport, or just out walking? why does those places seem like a no-no to meet someone?. what suddenly changes as soon as you get to a bar that makes it suddenly alright?
> 
> these days bars are getting so expensive people stay at home and drink supermarket bought booze. Smoking has been illegal here since 2006 in pubs... as a result pubs and clubs etc are slowly ebbing away .
> 
> It's definably going the way of meeting people via a screen and Internet. At leas


I mean you can do the approaching anywhere. Sometimes all that really matters is if she is single, interested, and how you approach. It's just that if someone is obviously in a hurry, like say a businesswoman is rushing down the sidewalk, is probably not a good time to do a cold approach for a date. Yeah I know people approach in the supermarket and places like that. You just need to try and gauge the situation at hand see if you think it is conducive to do an approach. But again no time or place- bar or not and I don't go to bars- is ever a guarantee.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

calichick said:


>


The fact that you took the time to make that speaks volumes.

(And it was a man who created the computing device for you to make it...so...you're welcome!)


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

funnynihilist said:


> The fact that you took the time to make that speaks volumes.
> 
> (And it was a man who created the computing device for you to make it...so...you're welcome!)


I'm on my iPhone on a long car ride so you're welcome.

You're a genius. I'm gonna keep that pic with me whenever I need a good chuckle. Rofl

Edit: phonto app


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Darktower776 said:


> I mean you can do the approaching anywhere. Sometimes all that really matters is if she is *single, interested*, and how you approach. It's just that if someone is obviously in a hurry, like say a businesswoman is rushing down the sidewalk, is probably not a good time to do a cold approach for a date. Yeah I know people approach in the supermarket and places like that. You just need to try and gauge the situation at hand see if you think it is conducive to do an approach. But again no time or place- bar or not and I don't go to bars- is ever a guarantee.


yeah i suppose. but still, there seems like it's much less convenient. and the bolded bits... you have very very little time to weigh that up if you're passing in the street. LOL so situations and circumstances play a lot into this as well.

I have remembered striking up conversations with two separate women in the past at the champagne / wine aisle when we were staring at the bottles deciding. I think once we ended up recommending what champagne was the best and we ended up discussing tastes etc... altho... that woman was like 25 years too old for me LOL. some people would be willing to be so open to basically a stranger..... some people would not. not saying the above would be a good chance however. Imagine the conversation turning from " i like the wine" to " i like you" lol. so i agree now... it's not the _best_ opportunity LOL . a lot of this is circumstances , chances and luck


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Hmm. I still believe that if a man sees a woman he really wants he will do what it takes to try to go after her or show some kind of interest, even if he is normally pretty shy. If he doesn't do any of this then it just seems like the desire isn't strong enough.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

tea111red said:


> Hmm. I still believe that if a man sees a woman he really wants he will do what it takes to try to go after her or show some kind of interest, even if he is normally pretty shy. If he doesn't do any of this then it just seems like the desire isn't strong enough.


so if you reverse this scenario.... would the woman go after him if she was interested enough? And if she doesn't, is this a desire issue with the woman?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

tea111red said:


> Hmm. I still believe that if a man sees a woman he really wants he will do what it takes to try to go after her or show some kind of interest, even if he is normally pretty shy. If he doesn't do any of this then it just seems like the desire isn't strong enough.


Not always. I've heard a lot of guys say they get burned out by all the rejection and just stop trying.
Those guys may still feel desire but the desire is trumped by the burnout.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

KILOBRAVO said:


> so if you reverse this scenario.... would the woman go after him if she was interested enough? And if she doesn't, is this a desire issue with the woman?


Nah cuz all men are horny dogs leaping for the chance to get into a woman's pants and all women are demure and modest :lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

KILOBRAVO said:


> so if you reverse this scenario.... would the woman go after him if she was interested enough? And if she doesn't, is this a desire issue with the woman?


I guess if I thought a guy showed me enough signs of interest and I was interested in him, too, I would try to go after him.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> yeah i suppose. but still, there seems like it's much less convenient. and the bolded bits... you have very very little time to weigh that up if you're passing in the street. LOL so situations and circumstances play a lot into this as well.


No I know what you're saying. I meant that you aren't going to know initially if she is interested or not if you are doing a cold approach, but that if she IS single and interested at that time then your chances obviously improve somewhat.



> a lot of this is circumstances , chances and luck


Definitely agree on that.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Darktower776 said:


> No I know what you're saying. I meant that you aren't going to know initially if she is interested or not if you are doing a cold approach, but that if she IS single and interested at that time then your chances obviously improve somewhat.


YES. Online dating however takes all that unknown and guess work out of it. .. so i can see why that method would suit a lot of people... in theory, it should cut out some of the guessing , hesitation crap and get straight to the point. thats maybe one advantage of online.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

calichick said:


> Think I said it in my _how to weed out the bad guys_ thread. But kudos for knowing my logic LOL


Thank you for your kind words.



calichick said:


> I want to point out to the moderators:
> 
> I did not bring up dogs here. He did.
> 
> ...


I was referring to men in love are like puppies and women in love are like tigers. From memory it's something a famous American female actress (Zsa Zsa Gábor) mentioned.

You remind me so much of Zsa Zsa Gábor with liking men with muscles -






I can imagine you talking like her (which is very cool). :grin2:

Then I remembered the dog sit thing from this that was at the end of 80's TV programs -






Put the two together and you get what I said. :b 

That's why I said man's best friend (which is a dog).  :b 

I guess you had to know the above to get what I was saying. 

I'm eccentric like that. 



Persephone The Dread said:


> They don't usually do it to put men off. Studies show that a significant group of lesbians (not all though,) are gender non-conforming from childhood. Their presentation is also usually a mixture of what feels natural and what will attract women. Just like with everyone and the people they are attracted to.
> 
> At anyrate OP is Agender (says on their profile,) so I'd assume they don't really care about looking feminine. Or identify as a woman (or man.)
> 
> Also OP hasn't posted since making this thread so doubt they are coming back.


Oh, ok, thank you for correcting me. 

Would like to see those studies if you can show or remember where you read them?

It was said on a TV program I saw that the gender part is usually worked out before we are born. We supposedly all start as female and become female or male and the brain adjust's accordingly to match.

It may not happen that way mentally in some cases hence Agender, Lesbian, etc. Or could be influences when growing up that change that.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Thread in short:

Wait till the guy comes to you.


----------



## DorianYates (May 3, 2016)

Women are receivers and men are inserters, both literally and metaphorically. So just focus on being a better receiver.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ANX1 said:


> Oh, ok, thank you for correcting me.
> 
> Would like to see those studies if you can show or remember where you read them?
> 
> ...


I can't remember exactly what I previously read, but there's a few things floating around:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17109224

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/07/110707173319.htm



> It is well recognised that there consistent differences in the psychological characteristics of boys and girls; for example, boys engage in more 'rough and tumble' play than girls do.
> 
> Studies also show that children who become gay or lesbian adults differ in such traits from those who become heterosexual -- so-called gender nonconformity. Research which follows these children to adulthood shows that between 50 to 80 per cent of gender nonconforming boys become gay, and about one third of such girls become lesbian.
> 
> ...


----------



## TranquilityLane (Mar 22, 2016)

calichick said:


> Thread in short:
> 
> Wait till the guy comes to you.


Yup

@ OP:

You look pretty cute, so chances are you are going to get approached by one or the other guy sooner or later. That's how it works in the **** Sapiens world and you are probably no exception.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

calichick said:


> Thread in short:
> 
> Wait till the guy comes to you.


No.



DorianYates said:


> Women are receivers and men are inserters, both literally and metaphorically. So just focus on being a better receiver.


No.



TranquilityLane said:


> *Yup*


No.


----------



## DorianYates (May 3, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No.
> 
> No.
> 
> No.


Ok Dikembe, care to explain why?










Women give off signals to men she's attracted to and then the men go and get it if they're man enough, and they obviously have to want it in the first place. It really is that simple end of story.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

How to get a man to approach you: wear a low-cut top and smile at him with a big toothy grin when he glances at your chest.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

I agree with dorian. I simply don't value being mentally "man enough" or "woman enough" in the least. But then again, if you separate head from body, none of (his) advice applies at all. He's not even man enough to put gender on his profile, hehehehe.


----------



## DorianYates (May 3, 2016)

k_wifler said:


> I agree with dorian. I simply don't value being mentally "man enough" or "woman enough" in the least. But then again, if you separate head from body, none of (his) advice applies at all. He's not even man enough to put gender on his profile, hehehehe.


I have no idea what point you're trying to make here.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

calichick said:


> Thread in short:
> 
> Wait till the guy comes to you.


that's a gamble. he ( they) might never come to you.


----------



## DorianYates (May 3, 2016)

KILOBRAVO said:


> that's a gamble. he ( they) might never come to you.


That's why I said focus on being a better "receiver", and there are many ways to go about that. No one is entitled to anything in life so if you want something you'll have to give something (effort).


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

DorianYates said:


> Ok Dikembe, care to explain why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you could continue doing that and also approach guys you're interested in? Why wait around forever not really knowing if they even know you're interested? Because let's be honest, not all guys can take a hint.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

calichick said:


> Thread in short:
> 
> Wait till the guy comes to you.


If you're too timid or avoidant to make a move, that's understandable, but don't make like it's wrong for a woman to be assertive in her dating life.


----------



## DorianYates (May 3, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Or you could continue doing that and also approach guys you're interested in? Why wait around forever not really knowing if they even know you're interested? Because let's be honest, not all guys can take a hint.


Sure you can do that too if you want, but those guys you're referring to are still boys rather than men, and if that's what you want then go right ahead there's nothing wrong or immoral about that.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

So the guy carrying the (American) football is the guy who is ready to throw his "love" out at some woman.

Women are supposed to have x-ray vision to see the "football" and go around... for lack of a better term... c*ck blocking other women from receiving the "football" when he throws it.

R O F L
I don't think that's a reasonable analogy at all. It's doable in a society of hyper-socials, but look at what we have to work with in this forum?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

KILOBRAVO said:


> that's a gamble. he ( they) might never come to you.


come on kilobravo u know better than that


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

DorianYates said:


> Sure you can do that too if you want, but those guys you're referring to are still boys rather than men, and if that's what you want then go right ahead there's nothing wrong or immoral about that.


I'm afraid my definition of man has nothing to do with archaic gender roles like that. It doesn't stop men from approaching women either Jesus. "Oh no, a woman approached me one time. I am no longer a man."


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

DorianYates said:


> Women give off signals to men she's attracted to and then the men go and get it if they're man enough, and they obviously have to want it in the first place. It really is that simple end of story.


Dating isn't that simple. Sure, I could go hit on every single woman who smiles at me because it might be a signal, but that's rude imo and embarrassing when it's wrong 80% of the time and those women were just being normal and friendly. Also are you trying to piss off the guys on here, going after a woman is pretty damn terrifying when you have SA and even when you don't.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> If you're too timid or avoidant to make a move, that's understandable, but don't make like it's wrong for a woman to be assertive in her dating life.


You ok hun?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

calichick said:


> You ok hun?


I am, sunshine


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Some girls are going to be single for a looong time if they plan to sit and wait for a guy to approach them.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't see why anyone is getting offended by this. 

Men LOVE it when women act passive.

It makes them just want to plow your field that much more.

Ick what kind of advice is telling a woman to act dominant and forthright?

****ing lame man.

Make the man work for his worth and make him do it in the most impressive way possible.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

McFly said:


> Some girls are going to be single for a looong time if they plan to sit and wait for a guy to approach them.


lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

calichick said:


> Thread in short:
> 
> Wait till the guy comes to you.


Maybe if he is not shy. 



Persephone The Dread said:


> I can't remember exactly what I previously read, but there's a few things floating around:
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17109224
> 
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/07/110707173319.htm


Cheers mate, much appreciated. 



calichick said:


> How to get a man to approach you: wear a low-cut top and smile at him with a big toothy grin when he glances at your chest.







:grin2:


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I mean, just last Friday, I went to go eat lunch late at the cafe at the bottom of my office. When I walk in, I can just feel a lot of the men regarding me. I walk around, make myself apparent and approachable, and there's this guy who's just halted in his tracks staring at me and I'm aware of him but I don't want to make sudden moves.

I turn towards him and smile directly at him and he says hi to me. Boo yea.

He sits down at the table and I sit down directly adjacent to him but by the time he's looking at me to start a convo, my server comes and I had to get back to the ol ball and chain 

So yea, I feel like men are VERY receptive to just the smallest amount of sugar you give him.

The key is to find an environment you're comfortable in cause

1. Timing is key 
2. Make yourself known
3. Reciprocate his advances
4. Have patience

Patience is so important especially for someone who has none to begin with.

Men jus take a little coaxing. They're fun when you're in the right situation.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

And yes, I was wearing a cute outfit.

I always am.

How you present yourself is 75% of the battle.

Of course I'm pretty f***ing nervous around men but I'm getting a lot better. I've been meeting a shi*ton of new men on the daily. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

calichick said:


> Gonna take a wild stab and say grandpa's a** doesn't elicit the same facial reaction from you as that ol sweet Mary-Beth's hiney.
> 
> Just me? Ok.
> 
> ...


Well, I am kind of multitasking, why do 1 when you can enjoy both ?


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

calichick said:


> I mean, just last Friday, I went to go eat lunch late at the cafe at the bottom of my office. When I walk in, I can just feel a lot of the men regarding me. I walk around, make myself apparent and approachable, and there's this guy who's just halted in his tracks staring at me and I'm aware of him but I don't want to make sudden moves.
> 
> I turn towards him and smile directly at him and he says hi to me. Boo yea.
> 
> ...


So, who is the one who is doing a lot of stuff to get attention ? It seems like you put much thought into it, you might say "I just dress pretty and it is all it takes" but look at how you enumerate stuff, you put a lot of thinking into it and that also falls into "effort", doesn't it ?

Anyway, why do you put so many effort into it ? Can't you live without man / sex ? Too much ...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I love how people hijack threads to promote their own agendas. I doubt OP even looks at this anymore.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

sajs said:


> So, who is the one who is doing a lot of stuff to get attention ? It seems like you put much thought into it, you might say "I just dress pretty and it is all it takes" but look at how you enumerate stuff, you put a lot of thinking into it and that also falls into "effort", doesn't it ?
> 
> Anyway, why do you put so many effort into it ? Can't you live without man / sex ? Too much ...


Honey, smiling and having patience does not too much effort make.

I mean, c'mon. I can give you a list of the pick-up lines which men have used on me.

And why should I live without men and sex?

Are you crazy man? I love everything about them.

Their sexy bodies.

Scruffiness. Their hands, their arms, their hair, their butts.

That undying persistence. The kind of delusion which is coupled with unrealistic expectations.

Everything.

Can you blame me?


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

calichick said:


> Honey, smiling and having patience does not too much effort make.
> 
> I mean, c'mon. I can give you a list of the pick-up lines which men have used on me.
> 
> ...


Yes?.

Well, based on what you accuse guys of, it seems like you are pretty much guilty of the same thing.

are you a guy ? I knew it ...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I mainly love the fact that a simple smile can conjure up feelings in a man comparable to that feeling you experienced when you visited Disneyland for the first time.

The come f*** me smile. We all know it.


----------



## TranquilityLane (Mar 22, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Or you could continue doing that and also approach guys you're interested in? Why wait around forever not really knowing if they even know you're interested? Because let's be honest, not all guys can take a hint.


Hey, it would be really damn nice if males and females would just approach the person who they are attracted too, regardless of gender but reality just looks different.
Maybe a confident women would approach her crush but it sure as hell would be a confident guy who gets approached by her (not like he didn't have enough damn validation already hurr hurr) and not some shy, socially anxious guy.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

sajs said:


> Yes?.
> 
> Well, based on what you accuse guys of, it seems like you are pretty much guilty of the same thing.
> 
> are you a guy ? I knew it ...


Sure, ima guy.

I mean I know more about d***s than you after all, don't I?

I can be a guy, I can be a bird, I can be a doll, I can be motherf****ing Santa Claus if you prefer 

This is the Internet, hun.

We're all fragments of each other's imaginations anyways.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

TranquilityLane said:


> Hey, it would be really damn nice if males and females would just approach the person who they are attracted too, regardless of gender but reality just looks different.
> Maybe a confident women would approach her crush but it sure as hell would be a confident guy who gets approached by her (not like he didn't have enough damn validation already hurr hurr) and not some shy, socially anxious guy.


Yes it doesn't happen as often, but why are you agreeing with someone encouraging passivity if you say it 'would be damn nice' if people approached regardless of gender?

Also depends on what you mean by confident I guess. There are women on this forum who have said they've approached guys first before.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Although I mainly like to be referred to as a ****ing ****e while you are ****ing me because I like to be used like how you use the dirty towel on your bathroom floor.


----------



## IHaveProblems (May 4, 2016)

sandreapurple said:


> i got a hair cut because me being agender this makes me more comfortable with myself and i havent had much luck before then either so i dont think my hair would matter?? plus if someone actually didnt like me due to how i choose to look is kinda lame anyways...


Well too me at least hair is a big thing but idk.. i have a hair fetish


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

calichick said:


> Sure, ima guy.
> 
> I mean I know more about d***s than you after all, don't I?
> 
> ...


No way, I have read some stuff here and no way my imagination can be guilty of that.

I am not sure if I would want you to be Santa, although you using a Santa costume does not sound like a bad idea.



calichick said:


> Although I mainly like to be referred to as a ****ing ****e while you are ****ing me because I like to be used like how you use the dirty towel on your bathroom floor.


Oh, I want to play that game.

:lol


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

sajs said:


> Oh, I want to play that game.


I'm sure you do sweetheart.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I've certainly never referred to my bathroom towel like that.
> 
> Have you talked to your dad lately? Just curious lol


USED not referred to as.

And no, I haven't  been about a good 10 years.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

calichick said:


> Although I mainly like to be referred to as a ****ing ****e while you are ****ing me because I like to be used like how you use the dirty towel on your bathroom floor.


A dirty towel commands more respect than you do!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

funnynihilist said:


> A dirty towel commands more respect than you do!


That's not what you said last night.


----------



## DorianYates (May 3, 2016)

k_wifler said:


> So the guy carrying the (American) football is the guy who is ready to throw his "love" out at some woman.
> 
> Women are supposed to have x-ray vision to see the "football" and go around... for lack of a better term... c*ck blocking other women from receiving the "football" when he throws it.
> 
> ...


Yeah it makes sense because that's how life works. If you had the necessary experience you would know this.


Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm afraid my definition of man has nothing to do with archaic gender roles like that. It doesn't stop men from approaching women either Jesus. "Oh no, a woman approached me one time. I am no longer a man."


That's not what I meant, I meant that the guys who are too ***** to get after what he wants aren't "men." Men who have women gravitate towards them are typically "special" in some way, shape, or form.


DorianYates said:


> The truth is that most women are way more selective than men, so a man that can walk into a bar and get any girl he wants would truly have to be an impressive man, while a woman just has to "look nice."
> 
> So for a man to be selective there would have to be something "special" about him. When you get to a point where you actually turn down sex (as a man), then you know you're on the right track.





Wings of Amnesty said:


> Dating isn't that simple. Sure, I could go hit on every single woman who smiles at me because it might be a signal, but that's rude imo and embarrassing when it's wrong 80% of the time and those women were just being normal and friendly. Also are you trying to piss off the guys on here, going after a woman is pretty damn terrifying when you have SA and even when you don't.


When I had no experience it was terrifying as **** I'll admit. But I'm probably the only person here who actually conquered their anxiety/fears/depression so I know what I'm talking about when I say you must act in spite of your fears in order to defeat them.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

You don't talk.

You *feel*.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

@DorianYates - Ronnie Coleman has more Mr. Olympia titles than you.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

calichick said:


> That's not what you said last night.


I didn't say nothing last night. It was just the sound of yo nasty behind getting a spank.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

funnynihilist said:


> I didn't say nothing last night. It was just the sound of yo nasty behind getting a spank.












**** my ***


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

I see, so the point is not to go after "women"as dorian would categorize them, go after something else. THat means, for males, find this something else living in a female body... Not sure how to determine which females are harboring "woman" minds or whatever this other intellect may be...
I know how to tell whether someone is "special," and when it becomes obvious to women that I'm special, I'm only going to accept special women, so I look like a jerk either way. I guess the "dorian women" are the real jerks here.


----------



## DorianYates (May 3, 2016)

k_wifler said:


> I see, so the point is not to go after "women"as dorian would categorize them, go after something else. THat means, for males, find this something else living in a female body... Not sure how to determine which females are harboring "woman" minds or whatever this other intellect may be...
> I know how to tell whether someone is "special," and when it becomes obvious to women that I'm special, I'm only going to accept special women, so I look like a jerk either way. I guess the "dorian women" are the real jerks here.


I still have no idea what you're talking about, but I can tell with absolute certainty that you're a virgin. Normally I wouldn't call someone out for something so trivial, but you're beyond ****ing retarded.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

DorianYates said:


> I still have no idea what you're talking about, but I can tell with absolute certainty that you're a virgin. Normally I wouldn't call someone out for something so trivial, but you're beyond ****ing retarded.


If you don't understand someone, you don't call them names.
That will make them less likely to explain themselves.
Good luck with that.


----------



## DorianYates (May 3, 2016)

k_wifler said:


> If you don't understand someone, you don't call them names.
> That will make them less likely to explain themselves.
> Good luck with that.


I gave you a chance to explain yourself and you kept carrying on like an idiot. So go out and get laid instead.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

k_wifler said:


> If you don't understand someone, you don't call them names.
> That will make them less likely to explain themselves.
> Good luck with that.


don't worry.. dorian Yates peaches much here... but If he/she had all to boast of ( by practising what he/she preaches) then he/she would have the results to back that up which would surely be there to be boasted on his/her profile page.

alas... his/her profile has no information there and is devoid of any personality... apart from some apparent words of wisdom for not even he/ she is responsible for.


----------



## DorianYates (May 3, 2016)

KILOBRAVO said:


> don't worry.. dorian Yates peaches much here... but If he/she had all to boast of ( by practising what he/she preaches) then he/she would have the results to back that up which would surely be there to be boasted on his/her profile page.
> 
> alas... his/her profile has no information there and is devoid of any personality... apart from some apparent words of wisdom for not even he/ she is responsible for.


Lol you dip**** you have no idea who you're talking to and sure I'll put some stuff on my profile just for you.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

DorianYates said:


> Lol you dip**** *you have no idea who you're talking to* and sure I'll put some stuff on my profile just for you.


ditto


----------

